# Tivo gets all the Directv HD channels?



## gary neubauer (Jul 2, 2005)

A friend of mine switched to Fios and gave me his HDVR2 and HR10-250 receivers. I can activate each for a new $20 access card but I'm told neither will get all of Directv's HD channels. I have Directv and have the newest satellite and both a Directv DVR and HD box. I want to add a 3rd TV, hence the Tivo boxes. Will they receive and /or record all of the HD channels?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

The HDVR2 is not a HiDef Tivo, so it gets zero HD channels. 

The HR10-250 will receive your local digital TV channels using an off-air tuner, and a few remaining DirecTV HD channels. But those satellite HD channels will be gone after this year. You need a newer DirecTV HD DVR, or wait for the new HD Tivo coming next year.


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

The OLD channels in HD that work with the HR10-250 are MPEG2

The NEW channels in HD that work with the DirecTV brand are MPEG4 so do not exist, as far as the HR10-250 is concerned

DirecTV and Tivo are working on a new DTivo, supposed to be out some time in 2010... but nobody has an exact date

To talk about the DirecTV brand, go to http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=82


----------



## TivoMo (Dec 1, 2003)

We are getting a very nice LED 1080p (our first 1080p) this year for the living room. Up until now I never really cared about the HD content I received (except football) but with the new TV I think we want to get more HD Channels.

I think it might finally be time to switch out of the Tivo and into a DTV box or maybe even get fios/att.

The Question I have is... How are DirecTV's DVR boxes? I will def get the new Tivo one when it comes out but until it does I gotta use something... Does ATT uverse support HD TIVO?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

The interface on the DirecTV HD DVRs is quite a bit different from TiVos. But, they do what they are supposed to do. I have two of them (HR20 and HR23). You can find out more here.
http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=112


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

I don't know which model I will get (the saleswoman said "new") but I am swapping out the SD DTivo in my theater room for a DTV HD DVR... plus, of course, a new dish and multiswitch

Install is set for afternoon of 12-24 so I guess this is my Christmas gift to wife and I


----------

